# Latest Tivoweb for first gen?



## BradJohnson (May 30, 2002)

Curious if TivoWebPlus ever evolved beyond v1.3.1 (oztivo-070413).

I've been using it for years now, and it still works which is awesome, though a few modules have gone the way of the vandergoose. (sorry that's my dad's expression)

I have a Philips HDR312 purchased new in 2000 (!). Currently hacked with 32mb ram, 500gb harddrive, and pretty much every available software hack that was available... uh, 3-5 years ago?

I've replaced the harddrive a few times, and the trusty Tivo keeps on cranking, and I'm wondering if anything's been done lately.

I still love it, and I especially love that lifetime sub that only cost me $150 back then.

It's obviously been a while since I've been around the forums, but the old TivoWebPlus site is defunct. Anything new at all for us oldtimers?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

TWP 2.0 or later works fine for Series 1 tivos.
2.1b3 is the latest, and has several more features (and is about as stable as 2.0)

check the thread here

The wiki is defunct, unfortunately, but most info is in the threads here and on DDB.


----------



## BradJohnson (May 30, 2002)

Thank you, exactly what i was looking for.


----------

